# Where do I acquire a short term loan?



## sofiawotson (Aug 21, 2014)

Where do I acquire a short term loan?


----------



## josin (Aug 21, 2014)

wrong thread.....Please read the thread title .it says " OPEN SOuRCE" ....means " A place where you can talk to like-minded people about the fastest growing software movement today! Discuss anything and everything about Open Source software and Operating Systems".  Geez...


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2014)

Moved to chit chat. Username appears to be a telltale sign spammer.


----------

